# Woodfield's



## zeoplum (Sep 26, 2009)

If you're in the market for a soap mold, I high recommend Woodfield's!

As some of you know, I started out with the TOG molds that came with something called "silicone-like liners".  I won't rehash the details here but in summary, I would be remiss in not saying the product and customer service were substantially below par.

Once I decreased my water content (i.e. stronger lye solution), I actually didn't have any trouble getting my soap out of the TOG liners.  But since he doesn't warn his customers that the liners won't hold up to weak lye solutions, then I cracked the seams and nothing I tried made them better.  And since they don't wipe clean as advertised, I usually had to clean them under running water and scrub with a brush.  And since the seams were cracked, it was a mess.

But the final straw that made me switch to Woodfield's (and real silicone) is because of the cooked texture I would get on my soap when I used the TOG mold and liners during the CPOP method.  I like to gel but for whatever reason, it either doesn't happen very easily or....at best....it happens 12-14 hours after I pour.  So I started using the CPOP method to kick-start the gel process.  TOG liners held up ok at 170 degrees for 45 minutes but I noticed some warping and shrinkage so if you're a TOG user, keep that in mind.   And the cooked texture I'm talking about was only on the sides and bottom...where it was touching the foam (which is what the TOG liners are made of).  But it was very unsightly, to say the least.

Having learned my lesson by ordering a double log mold from TOG, I decided to take it slow and just order a single log mold from Woodfield's to see if it was really what I wanted.  Larry at Woodfield's was super easy to work with.  I originally asked for quotes on custom sizes and he was always very quick and attentive with his responses.  In the end, I decided to just go with one of his existing sizes (the 15"x3.25"x2.75").  It came rather quickly and was packed VERY carefully.  This guy really goes the extra mile with his attention to detail.  When I first got it and looked it over, I could tell his craftsmanship is superior to TOG's which is saying a lot since that's the one thing TOG is usually always complimented on.

I made a couple of batches of soap but didn't do CPOP just to see what happened.  But, unfortunately, I got the same results (which tells me I'm REALLY gel challenged!) so I switched to CPOP with the Woodfield's molds and the batches came out PERFECTLY!   They gelled just fine, and there was no weird texture on the sides and bottom.  In fact, they come out perfectly smooth!  And cleanup is so easy.  I just run a little water and rinse the tiny little bit of soap that gets left behind (sometimes there's barely any at all).  And since silicone liners are seamless, I don't have to worry about soap oozing down into the cracks.

Oh how I love my new Woodfield's molds!!!  In fact, I love them so much I bought a second log mold and I got the double test batch mold.

I know some of you are thinking the price is kinda high.  But I'm a firm believer in that motto you get what you pay for.  Besides, if you try a different product first (like I did), and it doesn't work out, then you really didn't save money.   So, save yourself the time, money and heartache up front and just get the good stuff the first time around!   You are worth it.

zeo


----------



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this. I want one so bad!


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 26, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes I have mould envy too.
The little tester ones are so cute, oh how I covet thou.

I wonder if he ships overseas??
Skipping off to website to see.

Thanks Zeo, ENABLER :twisted:  :evil:


----------



## Melodee (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are gorgeous molds - pink even 

Thanks for the review!!

Melodee


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I have nothing but praise for Woodfields as well. I ordered from Australia and the service was promt had my mold in three weeks and it was made to order!!!!!!!! Fab mold and Larry is great and has a obviouspride in his work even hubby commented on how well made the mold was...........................LOVE it LOL


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 18, 2012)

I just wanted to follow-up on this post.  I have now made 25 batches in these molds and have never had one problem.  I can open them and have my soap log out within 2 minutes flat (sometimes less).  I'm a frugal person by nature but in life, I feel like there are some things worth splurging on and this has been one of those things!  I am 10 x happier with them than even I had expected to be!


----------



## saltydog (Mar 25, 2012)

i think i really need to buy one!


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 26, 2012)

I want two of these so bad, the small tester and the big log mold I just need to splurge and buy at least one I think.

~Teri


----------



## saltydog (Apr 5, 2012)

i got one, it just came!!! it looks so awesome.
going to measure it up tonight to see how much oil to use. now i just gotta wait for time to make soap


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 5, 2012)

They look a lot like those Upland molds that I liked so much!!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 5, 2012)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> They look a lot like those Upland molds that I liked so much!!



Yeah! I tried to order one of those a while ago, but they were not selling at the time.


----------



## zeoplum (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations saltydog!!  You're going to love it!  Just make sure you push the corners of the liner down really good and when you unmold, you can remove the wingnuts and leave the washers in place, set the whole side gently aside, remove the soap, then bring the removed side back and line it up and bring it back down.  That's how I disassemble and reassemble so quickly.

Enjoy!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, zeo, I'll be sure to do just that!


----------

